# How do you know if kids are getting enough milk from mom?



## melisak (Apr 19, 2013)

Very little milk comes out of mom when I squeeze. Babies were just born last night. Thanks for any help.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Not all does come into milk when they deliver. It might be that Mom's production hasn't fully started just yet. As a general rule, if the kids are getting enough to eat they will be alert, feisty, bright eyed, exploring, and learning how to bounce around. They will feel heavier when you pick them up. They should not be sunken in, and their tummies should be firm. They should not be standing around hunched up. They should not be butting Mom's udder excessively. Right now they will be sleeping more because they are so young, but that should change in a couple of days and they should be hopping around and checking things out. I hope this helps.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Weigh them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it really thick, that is colostrum, the more the kids nurse the more it helps. 
Also make sure the teat plugs are all the way out.

Ensure that she drinks plenty of water and is fed some grain and Alfalfa, it helps as well.
Do it gradually if she isn't use to it.

Allowing the kids to nurse helps stimulate her to drop milk. Lightly bumping her udder stimulates her.

Does she have a full looking udder or is it empty?
How does the milk look? Any blood, clumps weird coloring? Is it hot?

Have you seen them nurse? If not put them on the teat.

I agree with the others as well.


----------



## melisak (Apr 19, 2013)

I have put them on the teat & I have seen them nurse but they are bumping her a lot & I'm just not sure if they are getting enough. The mom is really little. I have checked and a little milk does come out but not very much. I have no other goat milk. Should I supplement with something else or just watch them the next few days? What happens if her milk hasn't dropped yet? Thanks for the help 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The more stimulation her udder gets the better... have you felt her udder? Most newly fresh moms will have some udder congestion... swelling of the glands caused by milk production itself. If you can feel that it is very firm but not hard, try wrapping a hot wet hand towel around it as you massage her, the heat and gentle pressure helps release milk.

I use a digital hand held "fish scale" to weigh my kids, available at most sporting good areas where the fishing tackle is... usually you can get one for under $20 and it weighs in ounces and pounds... get a weight now then daily to be sure they are not losing weight. On average, my nigerian kids will double their birthweight within a week then gain around 2lbs per week.
Another way is to watch them... well fed kids will have a nice round belly, not hard but not squishy and they will be more active at 2-3 days old than they are as new borns.


----------



## melisak (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you. I will get one of those scales tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Crazyanimallady (Oct 19, 2017)

liz said:


> The more stimulation her udder gets the better... have you felt her udder? Most newly fresh moms will have some udder congestion... swelling of the glands caused by milk production itself. If you can feel that it is very firm but not hard, try wrapping a hot wet hand towel around it as you massage her, the heat and gentle pressure helps release milk.
> 
> I use a digital hand held "fish scale" to weigh my kids, available at most sporting good areas where the fishing tackle is... usually you can get one for under $20 and it weighs in ounces and pounds... get a weight now then daily to be sure they are not losing weight. On average, my nigerian kids will double their birthweight within a week then gain around 2lbs per week.
> Another way is to watch them... well fed kids will have a nice round belly, not hard but not squishy and they will be more active at 2-3 days old than they are as new borns.


----------



## Crazyanimallady (Oct 19, 2017)

I have two 4 day old doelings and one looks well fed but the other one is very skinny. I keep putting her on her mother but she just nurses for a minute and then moves away. She is moving around and playing but definitely calmer than the other one. Should I consider bottle feeding to supplement her until she starts gaining more? 
I haven’t weighed them, but I can go do that now. 
When should I be concerned and start supplementing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2014. But I would be weighing them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds.


----------

